# Mississauga D&D Game



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm running a D&D (3.5E) campaign in the Mississauga area (north of the QEW on the Oakville border) and we're looking for a couple additional players. We'll be playing approximately every other week on Sunday afternoons, from 12-6ish. All skill levels welcome.

If you think you might be interested, drop me an email at fenris_wolff@hotmail.com and we can discuss further.


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey, my Ex's (my son's mother) family is from there.  Beautiful area.  Enjoyed it and Toronto itself.  I got a chance to spend a couple of weeks there and you have yourself a nice area.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Ateapotist (Apr 27, 2018)

Old thread, I know... but why not try. I'm attempting to put together a 5E group in Mississauga. Please message me if interested in joining or if you are still looking for players.


----------



## JayJayBang (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey, still looking for players? But I am totally green. Never played, ALWAYS wanted to play. I've been watching critical role tho lol. Anyways, e-mail me at vittorio_y@hotmail.com. thanks!


----------

